# Living in Sharm



## Smudge1 (Dec 31, 2012)

Just come back from holiday in Sharm El Sheikh and absolutely fell in love with the place and can't wait to go back. I'm a 48 year old single lady working in London as Medical Secretary in a very well known children's hospital. How easy is it to get a job in Sharm and is my age against me? How easy is it to find somewhere to live? I'm going to take up a teaching English abroad course which may be an advantage. I only speak English but willing to learn the local language.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Hi and welcome to the forum

Have a good read through the various threads were we talk about the lack of work and how hard it is to get a work permit.

good luck 

maiden


----------



## Smudge1 (Dec 31, 2012)

MaidenScotland said:


> Hi and welcome to the forum
> 
> Have a good read through the various threads were we talk about the lack of work and how hard it is to get a work permit.
> 
> ...


Thanks Maiden for advice I did speak to Egyptian guy who mentioned lack of jobs especially for women. I guess it can only be pipe dream


----------

